# Name the best Spyderco edc



## GhostReaction (May 10, 2006)

Really got myself into trouble with my wife since I bought a Spydie Millitary. 
She is now bugging me for a EDC knife  

Please drop in your opinion to which Spyderco would be the best for the lady. Preferably the smaller ones which could be kept in her purse.

While at it, I will also get myself another Spydie, most likely the Salt I or any other recommendations are welcome.


----------



## Santelmo (May 10, 2006)

I'd reccomend a Delica (4th gen.) for her and (especially if you're the outdoor type) the big 'ol Manix for you!


----------



## gailt (May 10, 2006)

I carry a calypso jr everday.I carry a paramilitary when I need a heavier knife.I find the calypso will meet or exceeds most of my cutting needs.


----------



## GhostReaction (May 10, 2006)

Delica 4 is a great choice but she claimed it was just a little too big.



Santelmo said:


> I'd reccomend a Delica (4th gen.) for her and (especially if you're the outdoor type) the big 'ol Manix for you!


----------



## JoeBob (May 10, 2006)

I have carried a Dragonfly since they came out, and it is my edc knife.
I have Enduras, Delicas, and Ladybugs, but the Dragonfly is the one you will find me carrying 99% of the time.


----------



## Damage1978 (May 10, 2006)

I'll say the Cricket, it is an amazing knife for its size.


----------



## justsomeguy (May 10, 2006)

Get yourself down to walmart and get her a Native. A steal at 39.95


----------



## RebelRAM (May 10, 2006)

Well, for the ladies you might look at the Ocelot. I bought my wife one, she refers to it as her "cat knife" because of the pawprints on it. She doesn't carry it much though, she has a smaller Gerber framelock that stays in her purse and various other SAK type knives.

As for my EDC, I always carry a Spyderco Ladybug and a Native. I have thought about buying a Jester to rotate with the Ladybug and maybe also a Delica to rotate with the Native for EDC.


----------



## powernoodle (May 10, 2006)

Native is much like a Delica, only thicker. And the thumb hole is partially obscured by the scale. Poor design, IMO, but it didn't stop me from getting one. 

Since the Delica is too big, Lady Ghost needs a Dragonfly and Arc combo, like this:








or Ladybug/Arc combo:







Here's a Jester/Photon combo:







And a size comparo:





_Top to bottom: Military, Delica 3, Dragonfly and Ladybug._ 

cheers


----------



## HayJab (May 10, 2006)

Ladybug with carbon fiber handles is my Sypderco EDC.

HayJab so states...


----------



## Blades (May 10, 2006)

My wife carries a Ladybug on her keychain.
The new Navigator with VG10 would be a nice knife, and the stainless handles could be engraved.
The new Lava is nice, and fits a hand very well. It also has steel handles.
Let us know what your wife decides on.



Blades


----------



## ghostrider (May 10, 2006)

Hello GhostReaction,

I agree with powernoodle here. If the Delica is too big then the Native will probably be as well. Of what Spyderco makes you have to chose from the Ladybug, Cricket, Dragonfly, and the Jester, There is also the byrd Starling, and Robin, and Finch. Of these I would say go with either the Cricket or Dragonfly. The Cricket because it is VG-10 blade steel, small, thin (in SS) size, and it also has the “cute factor”. If you can find a carbon fiber Cricket or even a different colored one, then that gives her more options. However, for something that rides in the purse, the Chris Reeve style Walker lock tends to open easier than a back lock. If you can find a Dragonfly in carbon fiber, and the size isn’t too big for her, then I think that might just work. It’s got decent steel, an easier shape blade to sharpen (leaf shape vs. reverse “S”), and it has a full, flat grind. You might just think about the SS Dragonfly. It’s a little heavier but comes with better steel and a removable pocket clip. The Jester, and the Ladybug are rather small, and each of you should give one of them a try because some people actually like keychain knives. Were that the case with myself, I personally would chose the byrds Finch, or Starling since they have what appears on paper to be a better steel. Keep in mind that the byrd steel is rather hard to sharpen, as it is very hard. Most people I hear from on the Jester, and Ladybug don’t have any complaints about the steel. If you can find a maroon Micarta Jester that would be a good choice, and if you decided you didn’t like it you shouldn’t have much trouble selling or trading it to a collector.

Eddited to add:
Blades also has some good suggestions with the Nav II, and the Lava. If she can wait untill it's release, the Lava will be the one IMHO. DAYWALKER knows how to design a great, ergonomic knife.


----------



## Planterz (May 10, 2006)

If you don't mind spending a bit more, look at a Kopa. Several varieties are out now, and they're all very classy.


----------



## CLHC (May 10, 2006)

As what the others mentioned here for your wife—Either the Spyderco Ladybug or Dragonfly works. The Cricket is nice too!

Another alter-native for you could be either the Spyderco Harpy or Manix line or even the ATR.

Hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!


----------



## Kryosphinx (May 10, 2006)

Salsa, Kiwi, Kopa, Cricket, Dragonfly, Navigator II, Viele 2, Spin, or my favorite Almite Walker.


----------



## GhostReaction (May 11, 2006)

Powernoodle thank you fr the pictures, the size comparision really helps alot.
Some mentioned here are quite rare spyderco which I dont think I would be able to find so easily.

Updates: 
We went over to a hunting store yesterday and tried out several knives. Was quite upset there were no carbon fiber spydie as some have reconmended 

Mrs Ghost tried out the Jester first because it was the tiniest of the lot, so it appealed cuter to her. BUT, she wanted a pocket clip. 
I am not sure if its a good thing or bad, but the lady was trying out the knives as if she was shopping for shoes!  
Aesthetic and cuteness before anything else. 
She really like the "cute" dragonfly and cricket.

I was quite busy myself looking around and trying out. 
I was going to buy the PE Salt I but then I saw a kershaw with a carbon handle. 
I ve not look it up thru their site yet but the blade have a G10 laser etched on it and I could flick it open like the video in leatherman site. I got little knowledge as to what knife is what.

I ve told my wife not to be impulsive while I get more feed back from this forums. 

Will be going back to the store this weekend.


----------



## sniper (May 11, 2006)

GhostReaction said:


> Please drop in your opinion to which Spyderco would be the best for the lady. Preferably the smaller ones which could be kept in her purse.



Mini Griptilian. Small, but large enough for practical use, light, unobtrusive, but definitely not cute. Utilitarian would express it best. The Dragonfly and Ladybug are great choices, too. 

Like when my lady wanted binoculars. I would have gladly spent double the amount of the pair she chose, but that's what she liked, and she is happy.


----------



## GhostReaction (May 13, 2006)

Thank you CPF. I finally bought my wife her EDC knife as reconmended. Too bad I didnt get to buy one for myself cause she wanted both the dragonfly and a cricket. 
I ll wait till end month for my knife then


----------



## GhostReaction (May 14, 2006)

I was just sitting, looking and wondering.
How the hell do I shapen curved blades like the cricket?


----------



## MacTech (May 14, 2006)

Get a Spyderco Sharpmaker and sharpen it on the corners of the rods, you don't need to use the flats on the Cricket....

make sure you use the Sharpmaker for maintenance, touch the knives up occasionally, the best way to keep 'em sharp is to never let them get dull in the first place

i picked up some used SAK's at a local pawnshop yesterday (SwissChamp for $20, Hunter for $15, Explorer for $10) and all three were *badly* abused, the blades were *butter knife* dull, it took me about 1.5 hours per blade per knife to restore them to Scary Sharp on the Sharpmaker....

before the SM, the edges had rolled over, there were tiny chips in the microbeveled edge, these things had been used and *abused*, the brown SM rods did a great job of bringing the edge back, they're still not as sharp as i want, but it'll take time, it takes about 2-3 times on the SM to get the edge back to where i like it....

i sharpen SAK's on the narrower 30-degree setting on the SM (15 degrees per side) to make a keenly sharp, scalpel-sharp edge, the few times i've cut myself with one of my scary-sharp SAK's (or Spydercos) i didn't even feel or notice the cut until i saw the drops of blood welling in the cut.....

the only thing to be careful of with the SM is to make sure you don't let the tip slide off the edge of the stone, if you do, you'll round off the tip, using the corners of the rods, sharpen almost all the way to the tip, but stop just shy of the tip, once you're done with the rest of the blade, flip the rods to the flats and work the last bit of the tip, making sure not to slide the tip off the edge of the rod


----------



## GhostReaction (May 15, 2006)

MacTech said:


> i sharpen SAK's on the narrower 30-degree setting on the SM (15 degrees per side) to make a keenly sharp, scalpel-sharp edge, the few times i've cut myself with one of my scary-sharp SAK's (or Spydercos) i didn't even feel or notice the cut until i saw the drops of blood welling in the cut.....




:bow: now thats a scary edge.

All the Spydie are still on their factory edge, and I should really be getting a Sharpmaker for these. 




My wife EDC:



Thats the little devil that made me wonder. 
So I belive the Lansky system wont work here then.


----------



## ghostrider (May 15, 2006)

GhostReaction,

Congrats on the new knives. 

The Lansky system will work if you use the serrated hones, it just won't work as well as the Sharpmaker. I know because I have both. The Lansky won't do it at 30 degrees. The clamp may say 17 but when I checked it next to my Sharpmaker it turned out to be 20 (40 inclusive, and it can varry depending on how you clamp the knife). The Sharpmaker provides better consistancy, and a better angle. 

The Lansky is good for some things, but the Sharpmaker works better. With your Spyderco's, you want to keep the angle at 30 degrees.


----------



## voodoogreg (May 15, 2006)

since joining CPF have seen Syderco mentioned 90% of the time when knives are brought up. What do you all find so appealing in ths maker? I do dig them just don't need or afford there quality/and or niche.(Keychain multi tool thread) cool stuff though. VDG


----------



## SJACKAL (May 15, 2006)

ghostrider said:


> GhostReaction,
> 
> Congrats on the new knives.
> 
> ...




With the Lansky you can first clamp the knife, then with a ruler do the measurements of two points; 1) the height of the slot from the center of the clamp and 2) the lenght of the knife edge from from the clamp's spine. Thereafter plot out on a piece of paper to calculate the angles, then you can do subtle adjustments with the clamp, L-rod height, etc to get the angle you want.

Small curvy blades are often a challenge for the Lansky and I guess a Sharpmaker performs better in such aspects.


----------



## pedalinbob (May 15, 2006)

So many excellent recs! I love the Spydercos, and have an older Delica that I want to replace with the new Gen 4.

I have a slightly different take on an EDC knife for both men and women.
I consider the Delica to be primarily a defensive knife due to it riding clipped inside my right-hand pocket, redy for repid deployment. Due to the carry position and Spyderhole, it only takes about a second.
Yeah, it is a small knife, but it is better than nothing.
Yet...it can only be used for cutting duty.

Now, I also have love for Victorinox Swiss Army Knives (only have a few...so far), and purchased a little Classic for my wife's keychain (as well as an Arc AAA and a Fox Mini-40 whistle. Yeah, she is hooked up.), since her "old" one was essentially destroyed.

She uses it constantly!
She was at a wedding shower 2 weeks ago, and used it to open a bunch of stubborn packages (they all had their nails done, and didn't want to goof them up).

We went on a cruise for her brother's wedding.
She threw her little SAK in the bag that we were checking, on a hunch.

We and our family used it no less than a dozen times over 7 days: trimming threads, removing check-tags, cutting floral displays, etc, etc, etc.

Oh, the little Wenger model has what some believe to be nicer scissors.

So...I recommend a little SAK for her keychain as well!

Bob


----------



## Santelmo (May 15, 2006)

GhostReaction said:


> :bow: now thats a scary edge.
> 
> All the Spydie are still on their factory edge, and I should really be getting a Sharpmaker for these.
> 
> ...



Superb knife choices! There's never been a Military that wasn't liked, EVER! It's rep it that established (for me though if it only came with a lock-back instead of liner lock, I'd be all over it!)


----------



## GhostReaction (May 24, 2006)

Next week is June and I finally could spned on another knife.
I played with the dragonfly a bit and really love the size for a pocket knife.
Any other good knife around the Spydie Dragonfly size? need not necessary be a spyderco.



GhostReaction said:


> Thank you CPF. I finally bought my wife her EDC knife as reconmended. Too bad I didnt get to buy one for myself cause she wanted both the dragonfly and a cricket.
> I ll wait till end month for my knife then


----------



## Phaserburn (May 24, 2006)

I EDC a Spyderco Jester on my keychain. It's been perfect for me.


----------



## edakoppo (May 26, 2006)

GhostReaction said:


> Updates:
> We went over to a hunting store yesterday and tried out several knives. Was quite upset there were no carbon fiber spydie as some have reconmended



The CF Spydies are all limited production runs of (IIRC) 1200 or so worldwide--odds for buying one are best online, not at B&Ms.

Another suggestion is the new Spydie Spin. It's a steel framelock like the Cricket SS, but with a wharncliffe blade that's much easier to sharpen. I had one but dumped it because it was a) too stiff an action and b) too small for me to manipulate. It would give a more secure grip than the round, smooth Cricket SS, though. The Lava is a forthcoming knife that's also small but with big cutting performance but a superior grip (belated apologies to Blades and Ghostrider for stepping on their posts re the Lava).

If you're considering other brands, you might also want to consider the Kershaw Mini Mojo. While somewhat overpriced and heavier than many of the knives mentioned earlier, it locks both open and closed, handy to have if it won't be carried clipped to a pocket or if you use a knife as a money clip. IME, liner locks and frame locks can open on their own in pocket carry, and I only carry such knives as money clips if the money is wrapped all the way around the handle.

I will say the Dragonfly is an excellent choice as I own and carry one myself, but I prefer the FRN version to the SS for the steel--I prefer AUS8 to ATS-55. 

Another one to consider is the Boker Subcom, which is a small knife with great cutting power for its size (designed by the same guy who designed the Lava), but I'd wait for the AUS8 version which is just hitting the pipeline now, rather than the current 420J2 version. When the AUS8s are readily available, I'll buy at least one.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (May 26, 2006)

I like a small knife. I've been EDCing a *Copilot* everyday since the early 90s. If I had to replace it I might try to find a *Toad.*

They are small enough that they may be opened with one hand _while still inside a pocket_ so they're both instantly 'good to go' whenever you smell trouble.


----------



## Sharpdogs (May 26, 2006)

What about the new Navigator? Keep in mind it may be a little heavy due the stainless steal handles.


----------



## GhostReaction (May 28, 2006)

Is the Lava out yet? The new Navigator looks nice too


----------



## ghostrider (May 28, 2006)

The Lava is not out yet. Don't know when it's due.


----------



## TKC (May 29, 2006)

The Mini-Manix!!


----------



## copykat (Jun 1, 2006)

Spyderench!


----------



## CLHC (Jun 1, 2006)

Another one may be the Spyderco Stretch—


----------



## GhostReaction (Jun 2, 2006)

Hmm .... Stretch sounds good too. Any feedback from stretch owner


CHC said:


> Another one may be the Spyderco Stretch—


----------



## Solstice (Jun 2, 2006)

I have a Cricket in SS and a Salt I on the way. The Cricket is a very cool knife (thin enough to fit IN a wallet, if the clip is removed), but I'm not sure that I find the blade shape the most useful for my needs.

The Salt I may be my new EDC if my hands like it. The HI steel seems really impressive and my uses for it would commonly involve slicing limes and other acidic fruits, so it will be nice not to have to clean it and dry it super thoroughly every time I do so. I almost went with the Pacific Salt but it just seemed too big to EDC comfortably in a front pocket.


----------



## Hikaru (Jun 2, 2006)

gailt said:


> I carry a calypso jr everday.I carry a paramilitary when I need a heavier knife.I find the calypso will meet or exceeds most of my cutting needs.



Same here. THe calypso jr is a great knife, but it's become a little expensive lately. When I got mine, they were selling on ebay for $30.


----------



## Overload (Jun 2, 2006)

Delica 4 Wave. Lighter than the old carbon fibre Delica, drilled for tip up or down, left or right clip. Plus it has the emerson Wave. VG10 steel is the only thing I'd improve, and I'd love to see it in a ZDP-189 version.


----------



## GhostReaction (Jun 4, 2006)

You re a bartender or something?
:buddies:

My wife bought the cricket and she loves it. but its a bit too small for my hands. 
Salt 1 sounds good but that would be much bigger than the Dragonfly.




Solstice said:


> my uses for it would commonly involve slicing limes and other acidic fruits, so it will be nice not to have to clean it and dry it super thoroughly every time I do so.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 19, 2006)

Spyderench. Best blade I've found on a multitool. As far as EDC Spyderco, knife only, my baby is the A.T.R. with the titanium handles. However, it's ridiculously expensive. The Stainless handled models might be a little heavier, but they're much more affordable.


----------



## TacticalGrilling (Jun 24, 2006)

Wife carries either a Lum Chinese folder or a Carbon Fiber Harpy for EDC. They're both very lightweight and clip easily inside the purse or diaper bag.

Be Safe, Grill Tactical.

-Nick
TacticalGrilling.com


----------



## tracker870 (Jun 24, 2006)

What's your favorite source for Spyderco?
I EDC Kershaw, but I'm thinkin' I need to explore the Spyder products...


----------



## CLHC (Jun 25, 2006)

There's NewGraham & TheBladeShop just to name a few online sources.


----------



## Solstice (Jun 25, 2006)

GhostReaction said:


> You re a bartender or something?
> :buddies: .



Almost- I work in a Mexican Byob and often have to cut limes for our margarita mix and for people's Coronas. 

I've had the Salt I for a little while and I do like the steel, but I'm not so sure Spyderco designs are for me. The knife feels high quality and rugged, but it inherently takes up more space than it needs to because so much of the blade sticks out of the handle when closed. So while the knife is fairly thin from the side, it is quite chunky from the front and it fills all the spare space in my front pocket with my wallet (as compared with the BM 530, which has a longer blade but is practically unnoticable next to my wallet).

I'll probably hold on to it for specialised water oriented tasks, but its not quite right to EDC for me.


----------



## Blazer (Jun 29, 2006)

Would you guys/gals say that Spyderco is the "Surefire" of knives? Seems like that to me. A little more expensive than others but you get what you pay for.


----------



## ghostrider (Jun 29, 2006)

Blazer said:


> Would you guys/gals say that Spyderco is the "Surefire" of knives? Seems like that to me. A little more expensive than others but you get what you pay for.


Personaly, I wouldn't say that. I don't think that Spyderco is "more expensive than others". 

Compare the Benchmade Mini Grip to the Delica. The Mini Grip is almost twice as much. That, and the Delica uses a premium steel while the Mini Grip uses 440C. If you want a premium steel on the Mini Grip, then you have to go with the Ritter model which is even more. 

TBH, I don't think there is another company like Spyderco (at least that I'm aware of with my limited knowledge) that offers the quality and materials for near the price of what Spyderco does. I think if Spyderco were like Surefire, then they would probably cost more along the lines of BM. Where else can you get a blade of ZDP-189 for less than $100? When you think about what you get for the money, I would say that Spyderco is actually less expensive.


----------



## Blazer (Jun 29, 2006)

ghostrider said:


> Personaly, I wouldn't say that. I don't think that Spyderco is "more expensive than others".
> 
> Compare the Benchmade Mini Grip to the Delica. The Mini Grip is almost twice as much. That, and the Delica uses a premium steel while the Mini Grip uses 440C. If you want a premium steel on the Mini Grip, then you have to go with the Ritter model which is even more.
> 
> TBH, I don't think there is another company like Spyderco (at least that I'm aware of with my limited knowledge) that offers the quality and materials for near the price of what Spyderco does. I think if Spyderco were like Surefire, then they would probably cost more along the lines of BM. Where else can you get a blade of ZDP-189 for less than $100? When you think about what you get for the money, I would say that Spyderco is actually less expensive.


 
Thanks, I had no idea as I'm not hardly as knowledgable in knives as I am in flashlights (my knowledge of which is very limited to begin with).


----------



## Sharpdogs (Jun 29, 2006)

Blazer said:


> Would you guys/gals say that Spyderco is the "Surefire" of knives? Seems like that to me. A little more expensive than others but you get what you pay for.


 
A better phrase to describe Spyderco products is, "one of the best bangs for you buck." I have yet to purchase a Spyderco that I was unhappy with and I have quite a few.


----------



## GhostReaction (Jun 30, 2006)

Try one and you ll gonna get the spydie bite and be hooked.

I m still keeping a look out for a cheap good condition caly jr.


Blazer said:


> Would you guys/gals say that Spyderco is the "Surefire" of knives? Seems like that to me. A little more expensive than others but you get what you pay for.


----------



## warpdrive (Jun 30, 2006)

Sharpdogs said:


> A better phrase to describe Spyderco products is, "one of the best bangs for you buck." I have yet to purchase a Spyderco that I was unhappy with and I have quite a few.


 
Spyderco is like Surefire in that they use top quality designs and materials, but offer them at a Fenix price. They are also innovative and have excellent customer support and warranty.


----------



## ghostrider (Jun 30, 2006)

GhostReaction said:


> Try one and you ll gonna get the spydie bite and be hooked.
> 
> I m still keeping a look out for a cheap good condition caly jr.


Get your pre-order in now if you want one. They are coming out with another ZDP-189 version with a target date of next year.


----------



## CLHC (Jun 30, 2006)

ghostrider said:


> TBH, I don't think there is another company like Spyderco. . .that offers the quality and materials for near the price of what Spyderco does. . .Where else can you get a blade of ZDP-189 for less than $100?


Have to agree and with what others already stated regarding Spydercos. Their maxim is "_Quality is the Product of a Good Attitude_."

Spyderco has been manufacturing quality cutting tools for the buyer who demands *dependability*, current technology, *performance* and *dollar value*. Interesting how they state that _the knife you carry says something about you_. So, with that in mind, _Those Who Know, Carry Spyderco_.

Enjoy!


----------



## Sharpdogs (Jun 30, 2006)

I may be wrong but weren't the folks at Spyderco the ones that pioneered the one hand opening with the Spydie hole, the pocket clip and serrations. The pocket knife market has greatly improved because of them.


----------



## ghostrider (Jul 1, 2006)

Sharpdogs said:


> I may be wrong but weren't the folks at Spyderco the ones that pioneered the one hand opening with the Spydie hole, the pocket clip and serrations. The pocket knife market has greatly improved because of them.


Your are correct.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 1, 2006)

GR, buy my Spyderco Ltd Edition!


----------



## GhostReaction (Jul 1, 2006)

Where can I get one?
Show me, show me


ghostrider said:


> Get your pre-order in now if you want one. They are coming out with another ZDP-189 version with a target date of next year.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 2, 2006)

flashlight said:


> GR, buy my Spyderco Ltd Edition!



No bites..


----------



## zulu45 (Jul 2, 2006)

*I wouldn't call it the best, but I bought the Spyderco Native from Wal-Mart, and I love it. It's got amazing quality, and I won't be out an arm or a leg if I lose it. I also carry a Buck knife, which is what I use for the "dirty jobs".*


----------



## ghostrider (Jul 3, 2006)

GhostReaction said:


> Where can I get one?
> Show me, show me


Hard to say because I don't know what's available where you live. Best thing to do is check with any dealers you know will ship/sell to you, and see if they'll take a pre-order from you.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Jul 3, 2006)

You can try putting a post on Bladeforums in the "Want to buy" section.


----------



## dayee (Jul 21, 2006)

The Calypso jr. has been my EDC for many years. The knife is nice and light but has adequate cutting ability. I like the knife so much that I bought four of these before spyderco discontinued them just in case I wore it out or lost the knife. The first knife is still going strong.


----------



## Ousanas (Jul 21, 2006)

I do believe I posted in this thread earlier... but I have changed spydies. 


I love my s30v native, but it's now taken a back seat to my delica 4 wave.. I LOVE this knife, deploys lightning fast and smooth as silk, closes almost as fast and disappears in my pocket before anyone realizes it, and I haven't really gotten that fast at opening/closing it. 

got mine along with a benchmite II from New Graham, my new knife ordering place. 

I like my D4W so much I'm triying to figure out how to mod it with some tritium in the handles.


----------



## GhostReaction (Jul 22, 2006)

Hmm.. tritium on a knife 
I ll be worried if I grab the knife first before the flashlight in the dark. 



Ousanas said:


> I do believe I posted in this thread earlier... but I have changed spydies.
> 
> 
> I love my s30v native, but it's now taken a back seat to my delica 4 wave.. I LOVE this knife, deploys lightning fast and smooth as silk, closes almost as fast and disappears in my pocket before anyone realizes it, and I haven't really gotten that fast at opening/closing it.
> ...


----------



## Ousanas (Jul 22, 2006)

nah, you just color code it... blue for knives, green for lights... 

I gotta figure out a way to do it


----------



## GhostReaction (Sep 22, 2006)

Dang! im loving these spydie so much I got myself another one.
A paramilitary


----------



## Overload (Sep 23, 2006)

Para Military?


----------



## Ousanas (Sep 24, 2006)

I want a Para military sooo bad... but not gonna happen anytime soon, new vehicle, new baby on the way, toys on hold. Unless I work a trade  

Nice knife. I'm still all about my D4W, polished the clip and put some of the small tritium vials merkava sells for fenix's on it, nice, perfect for finding beside the bed at night.


----------



## Lmtfi (Sep 24, 2006)

The Caly 3 is coming out this week. Should be a GREAT EDC knife.


----------

